# Levoxyl and eggs



## Nikki (Sep 20, 2011)

hey everyone

Does anyone know if I can eat eggs 45 minutes to an hour after taking Levoxyl


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Nikki, welcome to the forum!

I had not heard of any "no eggs" precautions, so I took a look at some websites. The ones below might help...eggs are not included in list the precautions or things to avoid.

http://www.rxlist.com/synthroid-drug.htm#pi

OR

http://www.drugs.com/pro/levoxyl.html
(go about halfway down the page to Information for Patients.)

And here's some information from another drugs.com page:

_What should I avoid while taking levothyroxine?
Do not change brands or change to a generic levothyroxine drug product without first asking your doctor. Different brands of levothyroxine may not work the same. If you get a prescription refill and your new pills look different, talk with your pharmacist or doctor.

Avoid the following food products, which can make your body absorb less levothyroxine: infant soy formula, cotton seed meal, walnuts, and high-fiber foods._


----------

